# Buck Rag Question



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Before the buck left, I thot I would make a buck rag to tease the girls with to see if they came back in. I rubbed all over his head, behind his ears, down his legs, etc. The problem is I smelled more like a buck, from going in and feeding while he was here, than the buck rag! I even had the owner smell it and she said it was not stinky at all! So, Rubbed all over him again! Still doesn't have much smell to it. I put it in a glass jar with an air tight lid. 

He was here for 5 days. I know he got one doe as I saw him mount her soon after he got here...twice. I never saw him mount the other two, tho I think at least one came in while he was here. The two I didn't see contact with had/have very dirty bucky smelling butts! Does a buck stop making his smell after he is done breeding and that is why I couldn't get a good rag from him? I mean, he didn't even smell as...well, bucky that last day he was here! They were all just hanging out together when owner came to pick him up. AND when she parked her truck at the store he jumped out and ran away from the direction my does were! So, was he done and stopped making his smell?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The smell never stops during rutt for a normal buck. The smell comes from the urine sprayed all over himself. If you're not getting much smell from around his face try behind the legs or on the belly. 

Sometimes younger or lazy bucks don't smell as much, but no, the smell only stops or dies down during the "off season".


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Then I don't know what I did wrong as I rubbed the rag all over his front end. Not the belly, but all the spots he looked like he peed on. Plus he did not smell as bucky as when he came here. Weird!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm...well maybe he just wasn't to stinky this breeding season...I would think you'd get a pretty good smell from that though. :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you rub it over his horns... down to the base?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The smell comes from the glands at the base of his horns, under his chin, and inside his hind legs. The pee is just kind of added perfume.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I could have swore I read that the "stink" doesn't come from all
the peeing they do all over themselves. It comes from the buck's
hair. I thought it was mostly from behind the horns and top of
his neck. I don't think even a stinky buck rag is much of a substitute
for a real buck to detect heat. It will make them squat and pee when
they smell the inside of the jar though.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, I ran the rag down both horns ans around the base of each. He smelled up the pen more than last years buck...I mean you could SMELL him from a distance! I could smell him on my overalls as he would be in my way during feeding and I'd sort of push him over with my leg. I just couldn't seem to get that smell on the rag!

My other problem is Bella. She has a dirty behind and wags her tail all the time. Like she is in perpetual heat! Is this normal? She has been doing this for a month now. Almost like it is a nervous habit rather than her showing a heat cycle. I sure hope he got her.

I guess I will just have to wait 5 months and see who gives me kids!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The buck smell you need on the rag is from the scent glands not just the pee. By the horn base is the most smelly gland. 
You can still try and use it if it smells some. 
Has Bella kidded before?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

YEP the glands on the head. Have you ever rubbed their head and just petted their face? It is the glads that are so nasty.

I am sure if you rubbed ot on him, it will be enough to know. It might smell worse then you think.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

No, Bella has not kidded before. This will be her first time if she got covered. Sasha...this will be her third time and Saphira her first. The only one I saw get covered was Saphira...and of course she is the one I really did not want bred. But, things were not happening the way I wanted them to and he mounted her right off the bat...I mean within a few seconds of being put in the pen. I should have taken her out first, but things did not go as planned! It was getting dark and the buck owner was in a hurry, so was I. I hope it all works out OK as Saphira I think is too young. But, she is almost the same size as her dam, so we shall see. I will just have to camp out and make sure I am there when she kids.


----------



## Dorioakes (Nov 13, 2013)

Young bucks under four years old do not have much smell. 
Dori


----------



## Dorioakes (Nov 13, 2013)

We breed at 80% of their full growth. If she is almost as big as her dam she will be fine.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Dorioakes said:


> Young bucks under four years old do not have much smell.
> Dori


I beg to disagree! I got mine as a yearling last year and he definitely smelled, worse this year.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dorioakes said:


> Young bucks under four years old do not have much smell. Dori


I have a 2 year old buck and he smells STRONG... I have a 7 mo old buckling that is getting worse with time.... So I'm not too sure where you come up with under 4 they don't have much smell, but I know mine do.


----------

